# CVA Wolf w/scope



## Roadking65 (Oct 26, 2016)

So,
Would $189 be a good after season price? Reg. $249


----------



## RickyB (Oct 26, 2016)

Picked up a SS CVA Wolf without scope one year in mid November for $80.00 at Walmart. Walmart's will start marking them down soon if you look around.


----------



## Roadking65 (Oct 26, 2016)

OK thanks! I will keep a weekly watch. My wal mart has 2 identical ones in spin cabinet. Not far from my place


----------



## Roadking65 (Nov 10, 2016)

went by there last night, GONE!


----------



## Roadking65 (Nov 21, 2016)

Ok! Went by Wal mart in Easton Ga on friday 11/11/16. They had 1 TC break open .50Cal had a guy scan it $198.

Had opportunity to go there the following wednesday $125! I made it mine! No scope, bare bones break open with .209 breech plug new in box!!
Going to stay with TC and mount one of thier BP scopes. This will be my long range BP. I'm going to stick with my TC Hawken for shots less than 75yds iron sights. Got two nice Bucks with it this season. Can't complain but for 125 dollars I couldnt pass it up.
Has Blued barrel and black synthetic stock.


----------

